# 4-Star Under Investigation



## AWP (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of it, but here's yet another O out doing whatever he feels like. The report's findings should be interesting.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/08/15/general-investigated-over-spending/



> A four-star Army general is under investigation for allegedly misusing hundreds of thousands of government dollars on travel, hotels and other unauthorized expense, Defense Department officials said Wednesday.
> The general has been identified as William "Kip" Ward, the first leader of the U.S. Africa Command.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 15, 2012)

General Ward retired after GEN Odierno became Chief of Staff.  The Army Times said he was on the list of potential nominees at one point.  That's all I know about him, besides being the first commader of AFRICOM.

Nonetheless and unfortunately, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 15, 2012)

Guilty (he's a Penn State Alum)

innocent; Y'all are racist for accusing him of bad things:-"


----------



## goon175 (Aug 15, 2012)

absolutely ridiculous


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder if native prostitutes fall under "other unauthorized expense"?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Nonetheless and unfortunately, nothing surprises me anymore.


 

That about sums it up for me...


----------



## 0699 (Aug 16, 2012)

> A four-star Army general is under investigation for allegedly misusing hundreds of thousands of government dollars on travel, hotels and other unauthorized expense.


 
If they're going to start investigating senior officers for wasting money, they better be prepared for a great purge of the upper ranks.  I've seen serious amounts of money wasted on stupid trips and extra (unneeded) crap.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not saying this is happening, but it is a good way to trim the fat and make the budgets look better.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 16, 2012)

I think everyone knows what was going through the mind of the Secretary of the Navy when he read about this case.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I think everyone knows what was going through the mind of the Secretary of the Navy when he read about this case.


 
"Not one of mine!!!"


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> "_*Finally!*_ Not one of mine!!!"


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 16, 2012)

0699 said:


> If they're going to start investigating senior officers for wasting money, they better be prepared for a great purge of the upper ranks. I've seen serious amounts of money wasted on stupid trips and extra (unneeded) crap.


 
Extra crap like the $3000 rug made to look like a football field with the 4ID patch at the 50-yard line that was in the 4ID Division headquarters?  Or were you talking about other stuff....?


----------



## 0699 (Aug 17, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Extra crap like the $3000 rug made to look like a football field with the 4ID patch at the 50-yard line that was in the 4ID Division headquarters? Or were you talking about other stuff....?


 
No, but that's a good example...


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2012)

Some of the details are out:
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ng-by-four-star-army-general/?test=latestnews



> Ward, who is facing possible demotion for his activities, defended the Bermuda layover as a "crew stop" and blamed his staff for making the decision to stay there rather than flying on to Stuttgart, Germany-based Africa Command.
> 
> During one 11-day trip to Washington, Ward spent one day visiting wounded soldiers, had a 90-minute meeting on another day and a State Department meeting on a third day but billed the Pentagon more than $129,000 to cover the daily hotel and other costs for him, his wife and 13 civilian and military staff.
> 
> U.S. officials said Ward, who was the first head of the U.S. military's Africa Command, was warned several times by staff that his activities were wrong, to no avail.


 
The new 3M's: Me, Me, and Me.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 17, 2012)

"Damn staff again! You mean because of you guys, I have to be stuck here in Bermuda???"

"No Sir, not our fault. Marauder set up the itinerary. He used Google this time instead of the Price Line Negotiator........"     :-"


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 17, 2012)

You know what pisses me off?  I sent about 2 care packages every week to my son's unit over the last deployment( 7 months) because they didnt have enough nutritious  food all of the time that they could carry on patrols.  Me and all the other parents, spouses, extended family and our many friends. Many people who themselves live on tight budgets but found a way to give to those guys.  WTF?  And this guy has the balls to stay in luxury suites ect?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2012)

But, he's a General...  he's entitled to luxury, right?  I mean he's not really a soldier anymore, he's a politician.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 17, 2012)

x SF med said:


> But, he's a General... he's entitled to luxury, right? I mean he's not really a soldier anymore, he's a politician.


He should be in prison along with his wife, IMHO.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> He should be in prison along with his wife, IMHO.


 
Sarcasm, dear withie-poo, sarcasm for my original post...  MOO,  he should be beheaded and his wife sold to an Afghan tribal leader.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 5, 2012)

x SF med said:


> But, he's a General... he's entitled to luxury, right? I mean he's not really a soldier anymore, he's a politician.


 
Nothing like "Adjustable Standards Of Conduct" right general?

Retiring as a three-star would cost Ward nearly $30,000 a year in retirement pay — giving him about $208,802 a year rather than the $236,650 he would get as a four-star. 

Now The Associated Press reports that four-star Army Gen. Martin Dempsey, America’s top military officer, is opposing Ward's potential demotion to three-star lieutenant general. Some officials have argued that the allegations made against Ward are "very serious and that senior officers need to be held accountable" *given that "similar misconduct by a lower ranking officer or enlisted military member would garner severe punishment or dismissal."*

*Gen. Dempsey* seems to disagree.


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2012)

Apparently, the Army's Core Values apply to everyone but GO's.

Stay classy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 5, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Apparently, the Army's Core Values apply to everyone but GO's.
> 
> Stay classy.


Did you not know, GO's are above Military Law..jezz


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2012)

Every Defense Attorney is drooling over the prospect of telling a judge to go easy because the Army let a 4-star off.


----------

